# Ärger mit ISCG-Aufnahme



## Marina (9. September 2006)

Hi,

will bloß mal meinen Frust rauslassen, weil ich finde, dass das so nicht geht!
Hab grad versucht meine Führung am Hardride zu montiern (ISCG) und Schrauben haben nicht gepasst, weder M5 noch M6 und wie allgemein bekannt sein dürfte ist ISCG ja standardmäßig mit M6 "ausgerüstet".
Noch dazu war Pulver im Gewinde und die Schraube ging somit gleich zweimal ned rein.
Folglich habe ich mich über ISCG informiert um nachzuprüfen ob M6 auch der richtige Standard ist, Gewindebohrer zur Hand und nachgebohrt, da ich keine Lust hatte das ganze nach so langer Wartezeit wieder zurück zu schicken.
Jetz passt wenigstens alles auch...

Folglich meine Frage:
Wurde nur bei mir so unsauber gearbeitet?!

BTW wenn durch eigenes Handanlegen jetz die Garantie flöten geht werd ich zum Tier!

Gruß Marina


----------



## der-tick.de (9. September 2006)

Hi Marina!

Also da hat Jürgen sehr viel verständnis für das eigene Hand anlegen... Da geht keine Garantie flöten. Würde ich zumindest mal so sagen, wie ich Jürgen kennengelernt habe. Hab ja auch an meinem Rahmen ein wenig rum gefräst und er hat das nicht dazu ausgenutzt meinen letzten Schaden (der nicht weit weg war) abzulehnen.  

Das das ist schon doof, wenn das nicht passt. Aber ich denke, das war wirklich nur der Lack der da rein gelaufen war, der das Gewinde nicht passend gemacht hat. Denn der rest kommt fertig aus der Maschine für jeden Rahmen gleich... Und bei mir hat ne M6 gepasst. 

Ich hoffe mal, das es bei dem kleinen Problem bei dir bleibt! Ich will ja morgen ein Bild von Babe machen. Jetzt wo sich meine Ms. Pigy erstmal nicht mit deinem Babe gemeinsam im dreck suhlen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

Ja... GLS hat auch nur noch ne 3/4 Stunde zeit mein paket zu bringen... wenn das nich kommt suhlt sich babe morgen auch noch nich...

Hab an Alutech auch jetz mal ne email mit dem Link hierher geschickt, bin ja mal gespannt was zurück kommt... bin sehr verärgert, immernoch!
Aber solangs jetz passt isses ja ok. 
Dass die Wippe anschlägt find ich auch äußerst unschön, könnte man mal beheben, aber ich habs umgangen, indem ich die Klemme bissl verändert hab und halt nun den Sattel hoch fahren muss... hätt ich mir das Kürzen lassen auch sparen können... *arg*


----------



## der-tick.de (9. September 2006)

Wo stößt dein deine Wippe überall an? 
Also das der Sattel ein ganzes Stück raus muss, ist leider klar. 
Wenn die Wippe noch irgendwo anschlägt, musst du wohl oder übel den Dämpfer umhängen.

Und freu dich erst, wenn du ein Hinterrad drin hast, du hast ja den langen Federweg eingestellt. Dann kann es schnell mal sein, das deine Sattelstrebe besuch vom Reifen bekommt. War zumindest bei mir so (klar, hab auch eine ausgewachsene Sau ).


----------



## DukeLC4 (9. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> Ja... GLS hat auch nur noch ne 3/4 Stunde zeit mein paket zu bringen... wenn das nich kommt suhlt sich babe morgen auch noch nich...
> 
> Hab an Alutech auch jetz mal ne email mit dem Link hierher geschickt, bin ja mal gespannt was zurück kommt... bin sehr verärgert, immernoch!
> Aber solangs jetz passt isses ja ok.
> Dass die Wippe anschlägt find ich auch äußerst unschön, könnte man mal beheben, aber ich habs umgangen, indem ich die Klemme bissl verändert hab und halt nun den Sattel hoch fahren muss... hätt ich mir das Kürzen lassen auch sparen können... *arg*


Ich glaub mit solchen "Feinheiten" und Konstruktionsmängel muss man
heutzutage einfach leben wenn man mal eben 1500 Euro für 5 Kilo Alu ausgibt. Das war doch beim Tick das gleiche.
Das die Wippe anschlägt ist bei vielen Viergelenkern so,
aber in meinen Augen einfach eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Und das man bei den Preis noch selbst den Steuersatz nachfräsen oder
Gewinde nachschneiden muss ist einfach eine Frechheit.
Gerade sowas sollte doch den Unterschied zwischen den Massenherstellern
und den kleinen Schmieden ausmachen.

Oder schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=238612

Oder in meiner Gallerie, so kam mein erstes Morewood hier an:  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254124/cat/500/ppuser/3997
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254125/cat/500/ppuser/3997
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254118/cat/500/ppuser/3997
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254117/cat/500/ppuser/3997

Bei jedem Hersteller der selbe Mist.

Patrick


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

Oha, na so schlimm isses dann ja bei mir auch nich. solang dein bike jetz rund läuft 
Bei mir hat Die Wippe auch an der sattelklemme angeschlagen(ohne Feder ausprobiert) jetz hab ich halt den Schnellspanner an der Klemme weg gemacht und durch ne Schraube ersetzt, da kommts nun vorbei. und nun noch den Sattel hoch, dann haut nix an.


----------



## ewoq (9. September 2006)

bei mir war das gewinde an der iscg aufnahme auch alles andere als passend.


----------



## numinisflo (9. September 2006)

DukeLC4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub mit solchen "Feinheiten" und Konstruktionsmängel muss man
> heutzutage einfach leben wenn man mal eben 1500 Euro für 5 Kilo Alu ausgibt. ...
> ...
> Bei jedem Hersteller der selbe Mist....




Das kann ja wohl nicht ernstgemeint sein diese Aussage! 
Wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe, kann es doch nicht wahr sein, dass es  Konstruktionsmängel bzw. -fehler gibt oder was weiß ich noch für Sachen!
Damit würde ich mich niemals zufriedengeben und Aussagen wie die deinige legitimiert solche Hersteller zum weiteren pfuschen!!!

Und nein, es ist ganz sicher nicht bei jedem Hersteller derselbe Mist, um das mal zu entkräften!


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

bei mir ham se halt vielleicht einfach geschlampt, aber was solls, ich habs ja selber richten kÃ¶nnen, weil ob ich das ausbohre oder die is ja relativ egal. so hab ich meinen Rahmen noch bei mir, aber Alutech hat nen schÃ¶nen Link zu diesem Thread hier von mir bekommen, damit se mal sehen, dass das ganz und garnicht ok ist solche Dinge aufkommen zu lassen!
Ich zahl dochkeine 1600â¬fÃ¼rn Rahmen der nich bis ins kleinste Detail perfekt is.
Ach ich reg mich schon wieder auf, kÃ¶nnt daran liegen, dass ich frustriert bin, dass mein Paket mit den restlichen Teilen nich kam und mein morgiger Wildbadtag somit in dei Tonne getreten werden konnte... Ich geh trotzdem mit hin, kann aber halt nich fahren...

ach ewog, dann bin ich ja nich die einzige  wie hast dus gelÃ¶st?


----------



## ewoq (9. September 2006)

genauso wie du


----------



## Marina (9. September 2006)

na dann  ich hau dann auf die Schrauben bissl Schraubensicherung drauf und dann hat das zu heben 
jetz muss ich bloß noch zum Walhall und dem eins aufn Deckel geben, dass der mir das falsche Werkzeug fürs Innenlager verkauft hat -.-**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (9. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja wohl nicht ernstgemeint sein diese Aussage!
> Wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe, kann es doch nicht wahr sein, dass es  Konstruktionsmängel bzw. -fehler gibt oder was weiß ich noch für Sachen!
> Damit würde ich mich niemals zufriedengeben und Aussagen wie die deinige legitimiert solche Hersteller zum weiteren pfuschen!!!
> 
> Und nein, es ist ganz sicher nicht bei jedem Hersteller derselbe Mist, um das mal zu entkräften!


 
Sorry,
mein Schreibstil ist manchmal etwas sarkastisch.
Natürlich erwarte ich wenn ich 1500 Euro von meinem sauer verdienten Geld
ausgeben auch einen perfekten Rahmen.
Da hast du völlig recht. Ansonsten kann ich mir auch ein Posion auch von der Stange kaufen.

Ich glaube aber doch das das ziemlich bei jedem Kleinhersteller passiert.
Bei dem Nicolai vom Kumpel wurde beispielsweise eine Lasche für
die Zugaufhängung falschrum drangeschweißt.
Dafür war an dem Rahmen wenigesten alles gleich saubergefräst.

Patrick


----------



## El-Ollinero (11. September 2006)

Ermutigender  Thread,
meine grüne Kiste ist noch nicht da und dann sowas.
Gut, das mit dem Reifen Anschlagen ist ja bei vielen Bikes so, Genau wie das die Wippe an die Sattelklemme kommt.

Habe aber keinen Bock mir nur für die Chain Guide Gewinde einen Gewinde Schneide Satz zu kaufen, oder die Tretlagergewinde bearbeiten zu müssen!

Werde dann Auskunft darüber geben wie es bei mir war, wenn mein Rahmen da ist.


----------



## rsu (11. September 2006)

Das Anschlagen des Schnellspanners an der Wippe lässt sich mit einem schmal bauenden Schnellspanner vermeiden. Gibt da durchaus einige bei der Leichtbaufraktion (zB Tune Würger).

Das Anschlagen des HR am Sitzrohr ist bekannt und kann ja durch langer Radstand, höheres Tretlager, 24" etc vermieden werden. Schade halt dass sich dadurch (möglicherweise) die Einstelloptionen einschränken. Ich fahr 24" und hab damit die volle Freiheit bei den anderen Einstelloptionen und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Sau


----------



## Marina (11. September 2006)

ich probier das dann aus, wenn alle teile vollends da sind, aber für mich war die lösung mit der sattelklemme jetz die einzuge die in frage käme, hatte die klemme ja neu gekauft und wieso die dann rumfahren lassen und nochmal geld für ne neue ausgeben?!
@el-ollinero: ruf gleich bei denen an und sag ihnen dass die das passend machen sollen und auch ausprobieren sollen! kommt ja anscheinend häufiger vor.


----------



## Heiko_München (11. September 2006)

rsu schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anschlagen des Schnellspanners an der Wippe lässt sich mit einem schmal bauenden Schnellspanner vermeiden. Gibt da durchaus einige bei der Leichtbaufraktion (zB Tune Würger).
> 
> Das Anschlagen des HR am Sitzrohr ist bekannt und kann ja durch langer Radstand, höheres Tretlager, 24" etc vermieden werden. Schade halt dass sich dadurch (möglicherweise) die Einstelloptionen einschränken. Ich fahr 24" und hab damit die volle Freiheit bei den anderen Einstelloptionen und bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Sau



So, nachdem ich letzten Mittwoch im Bikepark war und ein bißchen was an dem Lenkwinkel verändert habe, ist bei mir auch passiert:

Mit 26" Hinterrad und dem Dämpfer nur noch im 2.Loch von unten, hat der Reifen (beim Drop vom Skinny) am Sattelrohr angeschlagen. Gleichzeitig ist auch der blöde (sorry) Salsaspanner (mit sehr langem Hebel nach hinten) an der Querverstrebung der Schwinge angeschlagen.  

Ich fahre ja ansonsten trailastigere Touren mit meiner Enduro-Sau in Größe L  . Aber schade, dass ich mit dem eingebauten Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub und den daraus resultierenden ca. 178mm FW hinten, nur 2 von 4 möglichen Einstellungen fahren kann. Sehr schade.

@rsu: bis ich hinten 24" fahre, dauerts noch ein wenig!  

Grüße
Heiko

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## rsu (11. September 2006)

@Heiko: warst wohl zu faul die Feder auszubaun und zu schaun ob alles noch so passt Den Salsa Spanner hab ich vor ner Woche entsorgt nachdem ich den langen Hebel eh schon mit ner Säge gekürzt hatte. Der Tune passt perfekt bei mir. Muss aber nicht immer, da der Hebel zwar schlank ist aber weit nach hinten ragt. Alternativen gibts im Leichtbauforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (11. September 2006)

ich komm mit meiner alternative klar, denn wenn ich den sattel verstellen könnt, würd ich gefahr laufen, dass er irgendwann zu tief is und die wippe am sattel anschlägt, also is das eigentlich ganz gut so.


----------



## rsu (11. September 2006)

@Marina: wir sprechen auch grad ned über DEINEN Spanner


----------



## Marina (11. September 2006)

wollt ich ja nur einbringen, dass man über diese Lösung auch mal nachdenken könnte, aber is ja gut, ich halt schon die Klappe.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja wohl nicht ernstgemeint sein diese Aussage!
> Wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe, kann es doch nicht wahr sein, dass es  Konstruktionsmängel bzw. -fehler gibt oder was weiß ich noch für Sachen!
> Damit würde ich mich niemals zufriedengeben und Aussagen wie die deinige legitimiert solche Hersteller zum weiteren pfuschen!!!
> 
> Und nein, es ist ganz sicher nicht bei jedem Hersteller derselbe Mist, um das mal zu entkräften!


Also ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass ich bei dem Preis und "Made in Germany" hohe Qualität erwarte. Aber genau die Kleinserien sind es doch, die das leben des Konstrukteurs schwierig machen. 

Zum einen, kann sowas wie Kona in Fernost für jede Schraube einen eigenen Qualitätssicherer einstellen. Zum anderen ist aber auch bei den Großen ständig davon zu hören, dass das eine oder andere nicht stimmte. 

Das die ISCG Löcher von Jürgen nach dem Lackieren nicht mehr geprüft werden, kann ich verstehen. Er verlässt sich auch auf seinen Lackierer, dass der saubere Arbeit macht. 

An meinem P3 musste ich die ISCG Löcher auch nachschneiden. Und noch so ein paar Feinheiten die da nicht stimmen... Also ich hab mit Serienrahmen immer mehr Probleme gehabt, als mit den "Unikaten" aus Deutschland.

Nochmal zu Alutech: Und das irgendwo was anschlagen kann wird einem ja ganz groß mitgeteilt und man wird drauf hingewiesen das man dieses vor der ersten Fahrt zu prüfen hat. Das nicht jede Kombination funktionieren kann, ist angesichts der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ja schon fast selbstverständlich. Aber klar, Alutech sollte endlich einen passenden Schnellspanner mitliefern.

Und meine Meinung: Es ist überall der selbe Mist!


----------



## El-Ollinero (12. September 2006)

@Claus

Habe die Original Alutech Sattelklemme mitbestellt.
Sie gleicht ziemlich stark der vom Scream (also schlanke Bauweise).
Passt diese Gut oder liegt sie auch im weg?


----------



## Marina (12. September 2006)

die liegt im weg, auch wenn du claus angesprochen hast


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. September 2006)

na das sind töne hier in dem thema

da hat bei marina die pulverei mist gebaut. da kann jürgen echt nix für.klar isses anfags ärgerlich aber er verlässt sich halt auch etwas auf die leute die das pulvern, und wenn da n idiot vergisst die stelle abzukleben und ihm fällt das nich auf weil er einfach aus zeitlichen gründen nicht jeden penibelst kontrollieren kann is das noch lange kein grund wie ne diva hier rumzuposaunen dass das ne sauerrei is wenn da 3 gewinde nachgeschnitten werden müssen. wenns bei jedem rahmen das selbe is wäre es was andres aber das isses einfach nich.

und die sache mit dem hinterbau liegt ja wohl auf der hand. es werden einem echt viele viele einstellmöglichkeiten gegebn. es könnten auch nur 2 löcher bei der dämpferaufname am rahmen sein wie bei kona, die null veränderung bringen aber das is nich der fall und deshalt steht auch alutech drauf und is auf alles abstimmbar

wer keinen spaß dran hat sich bei solchen sachen etwas zeit für zu nehmen der hätte sich mal lieber n 0-8-15 von der stange holen soll ausm local bikeshop.

und mal ganz allgemein, in meinem local bikeshop wird bei jedem custom rahmen der geliefert und zusammengebastelt wird generell jedes gewinde nachgeschnitten egal obsn rocky kona norco oder sonstiger rotz is was aus taiwan kommt.sowie steuerrohr plangefräst. das is die normale prozedur wenn man n bike aufbaut und das anständig macht.


----------



## El-Ollinero (12. September 2006)

!offtopic!

Gibt es zum Rahmen so etwas wie ein (Papier) Manual, das einem die Dämpferanlenkungen näher bringt?

Übersetzungsverhältnis, Federweg, etc.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. September 2006)

kuckug

Wildsau Rahmenchart - Beschreibung aller Anlenkpunkte + Montagehinweise
>> PDF-Download 2,5MBhttp://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf


----------



## der-tick.de (12. September 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:
			
		

> @Claus
> 
> Habe die Original Alutech Sattelklemme mitbestellt.
> Sie gleicht ziemlich stark der vom Scream (also schlanke Bauweise).
> Passt diese Gut oder liegt sie auch im weg?


Das war die erste die mich nach der Landung überholt hatte... Aber vielleicht hatte ich die leicht gedreht angebaut. Nun hab ich nen Tune Würger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (12. September 2006)

die sache bei mir is die, die ISCG-Aufnahme is ja n extra Teil für das du zahlen musst und es lag ja nicht nur an der Pulverei, weil beim Nachschneiden ja auch noch Alu rauskam, d.h. es war so oder so nich sauber gemacht und ich seh das so, wenn ich schon für ne ISCG-Aufnahme aufpreis zahle, dann soll die auch ordentlich gemacht sein, denn nich jeder hat nen Gewindebohrer daheim rumliegen, ich hätt das ding zurück schicken müssen und da hab ich auch kein Bock drauf ewig auf meinen Rahmen zu warten.
Und wenn was an dem Rahmen nich stimmt finde ich sollte man die Firma darauf hinweisen, dass se ******* gebaut haben, ganz einfach.


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. September 2006)

Servus
zu deinem Problem wenn ich einen neuen rahmen habe dann werden da alle gewinde nocheinmal nachgeschnitten und discaufnahmen etc. plangefräst. Wie Tingl tangl schon gesagt hat und billige gewindeschneider kriegste im baumarkt auch so nebenbei  und das noch alu rauskommt ist normal, jedes werkzeug hat toleranzen und wenn den gewindeschneider nicht exakt auf den gewindegang vom 1. geschnittenen setzt dann schneidet sich halt noch ein bisschen material raus. Ich kann dich verstehen das du so aussteigst aber das ist eine kleinigkeit.
go out and have fun with your pig.
gruß
BgH


----------



## Marina (12. September 2006)

wieso ist das so unverstÃ¤ndlich? ich zahle 30â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r ein Teil das angeschweiÃt werden muss und lÃ¤cherliche 3 Gewinde hat und dann soll ich schweigend akzeptieren dass die Gewinde nicht in Ordnung sind?
Ihr habt seltsame Ansichten, muss ich schon sagen.
Ein Grund mehr, warum immer schlechtere QualitÃ¤t abgeliefert wird, weil alle es einfach hinnehmen wenn was nich ganz so dolle is.
Konstruktive kritik kann ja wohl nich schaden.
Und ich find man kann auch nich erwarten, dass jeder mit nem Gewindeschneider umgehen kann.


----------



## Piefke (12. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich find man kann auch nich erwarten, dass jeder mit nem Gewindeschneider umgehen kann.


Von Leuten, die ihr Bike selbst aufbauen schon.
Und wie Bergabheizer schon richtig sagte, das Gewinde war sicher richtig geschnitten und wurde nur beim Pulvern nicht abgedeckt. Das beim Nachschneiden Alu mit herauskommt ist völlig normal.
Und bei anderen Firmen bezahlt man 99  für diese Aufnahme und das bei höheren Rahmenpreisen.


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. September 2006)

das hat nix mit der einstellung zu tun nur wenn ich ein rad selber aufbaue muss ich davon ausgehen das ich das ganze werkzeug dafür da hab unteranderem auch gewindeschneider 
und 30 ist auch nicht die summe wo man arm wird wenn man sich nen rahmen für 1800 kauft.
gruß
BgH


----------



## Marina (12. September 2006)

Ich find trotzdem nich in ordung, dass ich fÃ¼r ein nicht funktionierendes Teil dann auch wenns nur 30â¬ sind draufzahle.
Und wenns ordentlich gemacht wÃ¤r, hÃ¤tte ich ne Schraube reindrehen kÃ¶nnen, da wÃ¤re mir das Pulver dann auch entgegengekommen, was am Anfang vom Gewinde auch ging, bloÃ dann eben nicht mehr...
Klar ist 30â¬ gÃ¼nstig, aber trotzdem erwarte ich ein funktionierendes Teil und dass eben ein Gewinde auch Ã¼berprÃ¼ft wird.
Jetz hab ich ja kein Problem mehr mit dem Gewinde aber Unmut wird man ja wohl aussprechen dÃ¼rfen oder etwa nicht?!


----------



## TinglTanglTom (12. September 2006)

Marina schrieb:
			
		

> aber Unmut wird man ja wohl aussprechen dürfen oder etwa nicht?!


nö


----------



## der-tick.de (12. September 2006)

Also als ich meinen Rahmen bestellt hatte, und dazu gesagt hatte, das Jürgen mir bitte vorher alles Plan fräsen solle und die Gewinde nachschneiden solle, hat mir Jürgen gesagt, dass dieses selbstverständlich sei und er es bei jedem Rahmen machen würde. Wäre also im Preis inclusive.  
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten sehe ich das als klaren Mangel. Da kann ich Marina nur verstehen.


----------



## Moe (13. September 2006)

Nachzuschneidende Gewinde sind bei diesen Preisen ärgerlich. Ganz klar. Solange es dabei bleibt hält sich das Übel noch in Grenzen.
Ärgerlich wird es wenn bei "Edelmarken" Garantieansprüche abgelehnt werden bei ausgeschlagenen Steuerrohren, zerrüttete Innenlageraufnahmen und ovalisierte Dämperaufnahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (13. September 2006)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Nachzuschneidende Gewinde sind bei diesen Preisen ärgerlich. Ganz klar. Solange es dabei bleibt hält sich das Übel noch in Grenzen.
> Ärgerlich wird es wenn bei "Edelmarken" Garantieansprüche abgelehnt werden bei ausgeschlagenen Steuerrohren, zerrüttete Innenlageraufnahmen und ovalisierte Dämperaufnahmen...



Oh Mann, und ich dachte du bist darueber weck..

Wir sollten uns hier nochmal als EX Saufahrer outen.

@Marina: Klarer Mangel das mit dem Gewinde, da helfen auch keine Entschuldigungen und Rechtfertigungen die hier angefuehrt werden.


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

Na endlich mal einer der's begriffen hat


----------



## TinglTanglTom (13. September 2006)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Ärgerlich wird es wenn bei "Edelmarken" Garantieansprüche abgelehnt werden bei ausgeschlagenen Steuerrohren, zerrüttete Innenlageraufnahmen und ovalisierte Dämperaufnahmen...


wennst mir jetzt noch erklärst wieso da ne firma garantie gebn soll dann wär ich glücklich


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

ja des kann ich allerdinsg auch  nich nachvollziehn...


----------



## Moe (13. September 2006)

TinglTanglTom schrieb:
			
		

> wennst mir jetzt noch erklärst wieso da ne firma garantie gebn soll dann wär ich glücklich


Wenn bei der für die Wildsau angedachte Fahrweise das Material flöten geht ist das wohl ein klarer Fall für die Garantie? Wenns nicht hält muß man nachbessern..


----------



## El-Ollinero (13. September 2006)

Und um bei diesen Dingen auf der richtigen Seite zu sein habe ich mir auch diesen 100 Euro 1.5 / 25mm Alutech Steuersatz gleich mitbestellt.
Wenn dann was mit dem Steuerrohr ist und ich bekomme keine Garantie falle ich vom Alutech glauben ab.

Sonst wird Alutech doch immer eine hohe Kulanz zugesprochen.

Außer wenn man gegen einen Baum fährt, aber selbst dann tritt doch dieser Replacement Dingsbums in Kraft, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (13. September 2006)

Hallo an alle

Bei meiner Sau Mitte 05 gekauft gabs auch ein haufen Probleme.
Ich hab zwar alles sauber Plangefräst bekommen, da ich das Bike bei nem guten Händler gekauft habe, aber so ein paar Sachen stimmten von Anfang an nicht.

Erstens, der Hinterbau war verzogen, ich kann jedem Sau Besitzer nur empfehlen den Hinterbau regelmässig auf seine Geradheit zu checken.

Zweitens löste sich der Steuersatz während eines Urlaubs und gab dann ständig metallisches klackern von sich.

Beim öffnen des Hauptlagers (unten an der Schwinge), war das Gewinde kaputt, durch den Verzug des Hinterbaus hat sich beim rausschrauben das Gewinde zerstört.

Alles in allem sehr ärgerlich bei so einem Bike.

Hab das Bike selber fitgemacht, weilo ich kurz davor war lange wegzufahren (Kanada), also 2 tage vorher.
In meine Firma gefahren (Industriemechaniker), Gewinde ausgebohrt und gerieben, eigene Achse gedreht mit Klemmung.
Bike war wieder fahrbar, Hinterbau aber immer noch verzogen.

Das ganze war mit Alutech abgesprochen, kaum wieder in D-Land schick ich denen das Bike zu.
Die meinten doch glatt zu mir, ich wäre damit in Kanada gewesen und somit könnte nicht ausgeschlossen werden, das die Mängel durch Stürze entstanden sind. 
Garantie ausgeschlossen....!

Sowas, bin ich gar nicht drauf eingegangen, wollten mir 40 % für einen neuen Hinterbau geben.

Schlieslich wollte ich kein Geld mehr ausgeben für diesen ******* Rahmen und sie haben ihn dann irgendwie gerichtet.

Rahmen so schnell es ging verkauft und fertig.

Jetzt fahr ich Santa cruz, einmal im Jahr die Lager wechseln, guter Service durch Shock - Therapy.

Fertig!!

@ Marina, tut mir leid für dich, hoffe das ist das einzige Problem das du hast.


----------



## Marina (13. September 2006)

joah ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden


----------



## Airhaenz (14. September 2006)

Und jetzt nochmal kurz die Probleme die ich an meiner 2004 Sau hatte und die mich doll genervt haben.

- Gewinde der Schaltaugenschraeubchen im Rahmen rausgebroeselt, obwohl das Schaltauge noch ganz war und auch kein Sturz involviert war. 
Loesung Gewinde auf M5 aufschneiden und entsprechende Schrauben verwenden. Die neueren Saeue haben aber eh optimierte Schaltaugen..

- Das war super nervig: Innenlagergewinde war nach 1,5 Jahren zerbroeselt! Hatte das Innenlager in der Zeit keinmal draussen. Also daran kann es nicht gelegen haben. Geaussert hat sich das an brutalen knacken und am Ende auch mit Spiel zwischen LAger und Rahmen.  Juergen hat mir das Gewinde umsonst nachgeschnitten, und ich durfte nur noch nen Lager mit tiefer Einschraubtiefe fahren (und das muss man erstmal finden, die meisten Hersteller geben das in ihren Datenblaetten ja nicht an..also kein Shimano, sondern Race Face Diablous). Haette nachschneiden nicht gereicht, wurde mir in Aussicht gestellt, dass ich die Schweissoperationen und das nachlackieren mit ca 200 bezahlen haette muessen.

- Das mit dem Sattelschnellspanner bei der S Sau ist riesen Kacke. Und hat einige Experimente bedurft bis ich es passen hatte. Warum steht das in keinem Manuel, vorallen wenn der Chef mir sagt, er wuerde das Problem kennen(das war vor vor ueber 2 JAhren)


Gruss, HJO 

Hoffe ihr habt mehr Glueck mit euren Schweinchen


----------



## Moe (14. September 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt nochmal kurz die Probleme die ich an meiner 2004 Sau hatte und die mich doll genervt haben.
> 
> - Gewinde der Schaltaugenschraeubchen im Rahmen rausgebroeselt, obwohl das Schaltauge noch ganz war und auch kein Sturz involviert war.
> Loesung Gewinde auf M5 aufschneiden und entsprechende Schrauben verwenden. Die neueren Saeue haben aber eh optimierte Schaltaugen..
> ...



Und ich dachte du wärst darüber hinweg


----------



## Airhaenz (14. September 2006)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte du wärst darüber hinweg




 dachte ich auch


----------



## TinglTanglTom (15. September 2006)

Moe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei der für die Wildsau angedachte Fahrweise das Material flöten geht ist das wohl ein klarer Fall für die Garantie? Wenns nicht hält muß man nachbessern..


das sind alles sehr dehnbare begriffe, meinst du nicht auch ?


es ist einfach sehr unwarscheinlich dass es bei solchen sachen wie steurohr oder tretlager, es sich um einen material fehler handelt wenn was kaputt geht.
deshalb wird davon ausgegangen dass der benutzer irgend einen mist gebaut hat. ferner geben normalerweise auch erst andre parts auf bevor sowas passiert.
des weiteren isses auch so dass bei einer schwellenden dauerbelastung eher die schweißnaht nachgibt als dass sich das steurrohr weitet.
wenn das material jedoch am steurrohr in form von ovalisierung sich verändert ist es klar eine kurze impulsive überbelastung die beispielsweise durch einen riesen drop oder einem sturz hervor gerufen werden.

ich hab hier bei uns in der gegend schon auch die ein oder andre reklamation erlebt und alutech is da echt kulant wie schon erwähnt worden ist.
aber bei manchen sachen muss sich auch ein geschäftsmann mal überlegen wo die kulanz aufhört weil man auch noch womit geld verdienen muss um weiter zu existieren.

wenn was schief ist muss man halt reklamieren, menschen machen zwar mal feherl aber es ist einfach so dass aluminium auch auf eine gewisse weiße "lebt"!

diese probleme mit dem schaltaugenschauben wurden erkannt und behoben, wo liegt das problem?
alutech ist für verbesserungsvorschläge offen, aber wer erstmal anfängt rumzuhäulen weil man sich nicht traut anzurufen um das mit god father of wildsau himself zu regln is selbst schuld.
hauptsache man steht im mittelpunkt

und solche aussagen wie...


> Das war super nervig: Innenlagergewinde war nach 1,5 Jahren zerbroeselt! Hatte das Innenlager in der Zeit keinmal draussen. Also daran kann es nicht gelegen haben.


...sind nicht nur für maschinenbaustudenten ein gefundenes fressen

redet noch weiter alles schlechter wie es is
nur traurig dass viele deutsche nix andres mehr können



> Hoffe ihr habt mehr Glueck mit euren Schweinchen


haben wir, danke trotzdem


----------



## Torsten (15. September 2006)

Leute, das  ist hier kein Kummerkasten, sondern ein Supportforuem, wo Fragen zum Bike gestellt werden sollen.

==CLOSED==

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------

